# Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal



## -Matze- (2. Januar 2018)

Servus, 

ich habe mir für 2017 vorgenommen mit Streamer 
6-10cm und der Fliegenrute einen Barsch zu fangen am See bzw Kanal.
Habe mir vor ein paar Jahren mal ein 80€ Set gekauft um zu testen ob mir Fliegenfischen überhaupt Spaß macht.
Nun suche ich etwas vernünftiges.
Allerdings habe ich trotzdem wenig Ahnung welche Schnur, Vorfach usw ich für mein Ziel benötige.

Kurz zu den Gewässern:

-Kanal ca. 3-4m tief

-See ca. 2m tief und ein etwas tieferer See bis 40m.
 gefischt wird am See vom Boot aus.

Ich denke am tieferen See muss ich sicherlich auch mal auf 5-6m Tiefe fischen um an die Barsche zu kommen.

Was ich bisher so gelesen habe dürfte eine Rute der Klasse 7 für mich in Ordnung sein um auch mal einen kleinen Hecht damit fangen zu können.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es dass ich mit einer Kombo verschiedene Tiefenbereiche abfischen kann? (im Sommer flacher im Winter tiefer).

Habt ihr Empfehlungen welche Rute, Rolle und Schnur ich verwenden sollte? Schussköpfe (Sinkrate etc.)?

Sorry ist vielleicht alles ein bisschen viel aber trotzdem Danke schonmal vorab für die Hilfe.

Achja Preislich darf die Kombo schon bis ca. 600€ kosten.
:vik:


----------



## AllroundAlex (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Wenn du schon ne #7 Rute hast, dann würde ich auch auf dem System weiter aufbauen. Mmn ist ne #7 zwar schon etwas schwer zum Barschangeln, aber man will sich zum Anfang ja nicht gleich 3-4 Kombis kaufen... 

Passende Rolle sollte klar sein 
Es gibt mittlerweile schöne Rollen, bei denen du einfach die Spulen wechseln kannst, ähnlich wie bei Stationärrollen.
zB ne Grays GTS

Zur Schnur; da dein Kanal recht flach ist, würde ich dort zu einer schwimmenden Schnur tendieren. Im See wirst du beide Schnüre gebrauchen können. Je nachdem wie tief dein Zielfisch steht. Da wären wir dann auch wieder beim Vorteilder Wechselspulen 
Bei der Form der Schnur bevorzuge ich WF Schnüre. Einige Angler schwören auch auf Schussköpfe. Aber da muss jeder für sich selbst sehen, womit er am besten klar kommt.
Ich benutze zur Zeit Schnüre von hier: https://www.flylineshop.com/barrio-fly-lines.html und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. Ich hab ne SLX und eine SLX-I.

Zu den Vorfächern würde ich dir zum reinen Barschfang zu den standard, konisch verjüngten raten. Die Spitzenstärke musst du natürlich angepasst an deine Barsche wählen. Aus dem Bauch raus würde ich auf eine 0,18 Spitze tippen. Solltest du sehr vorsichtige Fische haben, kannst du auch die letzten 50 cm Vorfach abschneiden, einen Vorfachring einbinden und dann eine Spitze aus Fluorocarbon benutzen. Hat auch den Vorteil, dass du bei häufigen Fliegenwechsel dein verjüngtes Vorfach nicht immer kürzer machst. Sonst hängt die Fliege irgendwann nicht mehr an 0,18 Schnur sondern an der 0.25 er


----------



## -Matze- (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Danke AllroundAlex für deine Antwort.

Ne ich hab ne 5er Rute, deshalb dachte ich an ne 7er damit um damit auch gleich das leichte Hechtfischen abzudecken.

Die Idee mit der Wechselspule ist garnicht schlecht.

Welche Schnur wär dann für den See geeignet um auf ca. 5-6m tiefe zu kommen?

Das System mit dem Schußkopf ist mir auch noch nicht ganz klar.
Kann ich da an meine Hauptschnur beliebig verschiedene Schußköpfe einschlaufen um schnell die Sinktiefen zu verändern?


----------



## Thomas E. (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Hi Matze,

für Schußköpfe brauchst Du eine spezielle "Running line" und hast immer die Schlaufenverbindung als störender Übergang !

Ich nehme für die Einhand sowas, oder vergleichbare Produkte :
http://www.orvis.com/p/hydros-hd-depth-charge/19bm


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Eine moderne WF-Schnur ist vom Taper her gesehen auch nicht anders aufgebaut als ein Schusskopfsystem. Der wesentliche Unterschied besteht daran, dass bei der WF Schnur Keule und Runningline als ein Produkt daherkommen, beim Schnusskopf (Keule) muss man noch eine Runningline dazu kaufen und zwischen Backing und Schusskopf einfügen. 

Aufbau des Schusskopfsystems ist dann also der folgende (von Rolle zur Fliege): 

1) Backing
2) Runningline (gecoated oder Mono, je nach persönlicher Vorliebe und Einsatzgebiet) 
3) Schusskopf
4) Vorfach (evtl. auch Vorfachsystem mit Polyleadern oder T-Tips, je nach Anforderung, hier das zusätzliche Gewicht dieser Teile nicht unterschätzen)
5) Fliege

Der meiner Meinung nach größte Vorteil des Schnurkopfsystems liegt darin, dass ich sehr flexibel auf unterschiedliche Anforderungen reagieren kann, sowohl hinsichtlich der Auwahl der Runningline (Mono schießt einfach deutlich besser, ist aber nicht ganz so einfach zu handhaben) wie auch hinsichtlich der Sink/Schwimmfähigkeit des Kopfes. Ich kann sehr einfach und schnell einen schwimmenden gegen einen intermediate oder sink3/sink6 Schusskopf tauschen - bei einer Vollschnür müsste ich die komplette Schnur wechseln oder alle Schnüre auf Ersatzspulen dabeihaben. Schussköpfe gehen ganz wunderbar in kleine Mäppchen und passen sehr gut in die Jackentasche. 

Du kannst aber auch eine schwimmende WF-Schnur mit Polyleadern zur Sink-tip umfunktionieren, dass klappt zwar nicht ganz so 100prozentig wie mit einer richtigen Sinktip, ist aber schon mal ein guter Kompromiss wenn man nicht viele Schnüre anschaffen möchte. 

Ich finde eine 7er Rute/Outfit zum Barschfischen gar nicht so arg überdimensioniert - denn die Rutenklasse richtet sich ja weniger nach dem Zielfisch sondern orientiert sich primär an den Schnurtapern/gewichten die es braucht, um die Fliegen deiner Wahl zu transportieren. Für Barsch kann es gern mal ein 8-12cm langer Streamer sein, wenn der noch beschwert werden soll ist es mit einer 5er Rute nicht mehr ganz so komfortabel. 

Grüße, 

Markus


----------



## -Matze- (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Danke Leute für die ausfühlichen Antworten,

also fakt ist ich kann entweder ein Schußkopfsystem fischen 
womit ich vermutlich am flexibelsten bin oder eben ne Rolle mit Ersatzspulen und mehreren Schnüren.

Ok habt ihr vielleicht konkrete Tipps welche Rute / Rolle was ordentliches ist womit man länger dran freude haben kann?

Braucht die Rolle ne Bremse?


----------



## Stachelritter86 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*



-Matze- schrieb:


> Braucht die Rolle ne Bremse?



Eigentlich Jein |supergri 

Fischereilich gesehen drille ich 90 Prozent meiner Fliegenfische über die Schurhand. Über die Bremse drille ich fast nur Fische auf der Switchrute - da habe ich einen Spot, bei meine Position für Anbiss und Landemöglichkeit ungefähr 10 Meter auseinander liegen. Um diesen kleinen Fußmarsch zu überbrücken kurbele ich nach dem Biss die lose Schnur komplett auf und drille die Fische (meistens ziemlich schöne, große Alande und Rapfen) über die Rolle. An der Küste hab ich es ab und an, dass eine Mefo kurz nach dem Ablegen der Schnur beißt, die wird dann auch über die Rolle gedrillt. Aber der Rest geht alles aus der Hand. 

Es gibt heute aber auch im Niedrigpreissegment Rollen, die schon gute Bremsen haben. Dementsprechend würd ich da nicht unbedingt drauf verzichten wollen, obwohl im Endeffekt auch eine Hemmung reicht. 

Tackle-Empfehlungen: 

- Orvis Cearwater (schöne Ruten und Rollen zum akzeptablen Preis, inkl. der Orvis-Garantie) 

- Vision Deep Rollen (zu dieser Serie bekommt man auch günstige Ersatzspulen) 

- Greys hat sowohl vernünftige Ruten, als auch recht preiswerte Rollen 

- Shakespeare Agility - die erste Agility Serie war für den aufgerufenen Preis fast unschlagbar, da bekam man eine gut funktionierende Rute für den Preis einer Servicepauschale von Sage/Orvis. Die neue Serie hatte ich noch nicht in der Hand.


----------



## -Matze- (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

http://www.rudiheger.eu/de/meerforellen-komplettoutfit.html#.WkyvmFXiZhE


Was haltet ihr davon?

Wär sowas für meine beschriebenen Zwecke geeignet?


----------



## Holger Herold (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Servus Matze,

ich fische sehr viel mit der Fliege auf Raubfisch unter anderen auch auf Barsch am Main bei Lichtenfels.

So wie ich das von dir verstanden habe, bist du noch Anfänger ist das richtig?
Da du auch gerüstet sein möchtest auf Hecht, ist eine 7er ok. Ich würde dir eine Rute mit mittelschneller Aktion empfehlen, dazu eine Large Arbor Rolle mit einer Schwimmschnur mit kurzer Keule. Dazu eine Ersatzspule mit einer Sinkschnur, fertig.
Als Marke kann ich dir Vision empfehlen, da bekommst du einige Kombis. Oder du stellst sie dir selbst zusammen.
z.B. eine Vipu oder Tane, dazu die Kalu oder Rulla Rolle, als Schnur die Vibe 85.
Grüße
Holger


----------



## -Matze- (12. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Servus Leute, 

also danke erstmal für eure Tipps.
Bin jetzt bei meiner Suche auf 2 Ruten gestoßen die mich interesieren würden:

Sage Foundation
und die Redingtion Predator II

http://www.rudiheger.eu/de/sage-foundation-fliegenrute.html#.Wlha9a7iZhE


http://www.rudiheger.eu/de/redington-predator-ii-fliegenrute.html#.Wlha9q7iZhE

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden was meint ihr?

Die Sage würde ich im Set ein bisschen günstiger bekommen zudem ist sie minimal leichter.

Kennt einer von euch diese Ruten?


----------



## oberfranke (17. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*

Ich würde auch die 7er Shakespeare Agilitiy nehmen. Ist ne gute preiswerte Rute. 
 Zum angeln im See und Kanal nehme ich ne Rute mit min. 3,00m oder länger. 

 Bitte mit Fluorocarbon Vorfach um den Hechten als Beifang etwas gerechter zu werden. 

 Ich muss gerade beim Kauf von Fliegenruten Rute und Rolle in Kombination in der Hand halten um zu spüren ob mir die Gewichtsverteilung passt. 

 d.h. Fachgeschäft und ausprobieren.


----------



## Stachelritter86 (18. Januar 2018)

*AW: Suche Tackle zum Streamerfischen auf Barsch am See/Kanal*



oberfranke schrieb:


> Bitte mit Fluorocarbon Vorfach um den Hechten als Beifang etwas gerechter zu werden.



Sollte es an dem zu befischenden Gewässer Hechte geben, würde ich nicht auf ein Titantippet verzichten wollen. Gerade kleine Hechte (die sich ja bevorzugt auf Barschköder aller Art stürzen) säbeln FC durch wie nix. Diese Erfahrung habe ich selbst gemacht, ebenso wie genug andere hier im Board. Und gerade Streamer werden von Hechten gern bis zum Anschlag eingeatmet - da hängt im seltensten Fall einer der Burschen tatsächlich im Maulwinkel. Zahnkontakt mit dem Vorfach ist daher vorprogrammiert, weswegen man keine Kompromisse machen sollte. 

Wenn Hecht vorhanden ist, dann führt einfach kein Weg an Titan vorbei - und die dünneren Knot2Kinky Varianten sind auch wirklich unauffälig genug um damit erfolgreich auf Barsch zu angeln. 

Falls einem die Ankoterei der Fliegen am Titantippet zu fummelig ist, empfehle ich zum einen die Mustad Fastach Clips, andererseits habe ich auch mit kleinen Profiblinker Karabinern gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da geht nichts auf und fliegt nichts weg. Weder beim Wurf noch beim Drill.


----------

